# Can I get some opinions on my EO blends?



## Tourmaline (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm new to the world of essential oils and a bit insecure about my blending abilities. I've tried most of these blends on cotton balls; should I put them in oil too before I try them in my actual product? Anyway, I'd like some feedback to see if I'm on the right track. These scents will be going into lotion bars.

Summer Citrus
3 parts sweet orange
4 parts lemongrass
1 part Atlas cedarwood

Lavender Rose
2 parts lavender 
2 parts rose geranium
1 part benzoin

Eucalyptus Mint
2 parts Eucalyptus globulus
3 parts peppermint
1 part rosemary

Haven't tried this blend yet, as I don't like the smell of the cinnamon leaf oil I ordered. I plan to buy some cassia oil from Sprouts or Vitamin Shoppe and see if I like that better. Can't afford cinnamon bark oil.  

Vanilla Spice
1 part cassia
1 part clove bud
3 parts benzoin


----------



## Millie (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 10, 2019)

They sound like nice blends. I’d only change the first to have more orange than lemongrass, since to me lemongrass seems more assertive and can overtake its neighbors. But that might just be me.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 10, 2019)

They all sound nice.  I agree with ^^^ regarding the lemongrass and orange.  Orange EO does not stick well in CP soap.  I don’t know much about blending and get most of my ideas from the EOCalc.com website.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback! Glad to know I'm on the right track. I tried equal amounts orange and lemongrass, and it smelled a little too sweet for me. But that was with an old, nearly empty bottle of orange oil. I have a new one now, maybe that will smell more like fresh orange zest and less sweet. I'll experiment with the new bottle.

I know citrus scents can have longevity issues, that's why I added the Atlas cedarwood. Hopefully that will anchor the scent a bit.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm not understanding how #4 can be Vanilla. I never used benzoin, does it smell like vanilla? To my Lavender Rose Geranium blend I add some Clary Sage. Love it.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 11, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> I'm not understanding how #4 can be Vanilla. I never used benzoin, does it smell like vanilla? To my Lavender Rose Geranium blend I add some Clary Sage. Love it.



Yes, benzoin smells almost identical to vanilla. If I concentrate I can get a very slight spicy aroma from my bottle alongside the vanilla-y sweetness, but if someone did a blind sniff test with benzoin absolute and vanilla extract? I'm not sure if I could tell the difference. I can't afford real vanilla EO and one of the people who will be using these lotion bars is sensitive to many synthetic fragrances, so I decided to go with benzoin for a vanilla scent. Didn't want to take a chance on a synthetic vanilla and give her an asthma attack.

Clary sage, huh? I hadn't thought of adding that! Might be worth a try if I can find some.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 11, 2019)

I have not smelled benzoin before but I recently made a lavender, geranium, patchouli, clove soap that I like.

My notes say 40% geranium, 30% lavender, 20% patchouli and 10% clove. 

Don't forget to check safe usage rates.


----------



## geniash (Nov 12, 2019)

First 3 are excellent. Last one - I would avoid cassia unless absolutely needed. Cassia is restricted due to the sensitivity it causes in leave-on products but allowed in small amounts in wash off products (soaps). Very very small - IFRA recommend 0.05% maximum dermal use.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Nov 12, 2019)

I like to add Litsea EO to most of my citrus blends. Seems to enhance whatever citrus i am using. I am sure you are aware that citrus EOs are photosynthesizers (not sure of spelling) so do not want to put them in any leave on products. That is, they magnify the impact of the sun on your skin, when combined with sun exposure; can even cause major sunburns. They are fine for wash off products like soap.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Nov 12, 2019)

I like to add Litsea EO to most of my citrus blends. Seems to enhance whatever citrus i am using. I am sure you are aware that citrus EOs are photosynthesizers (not sure of spelling) so do not want to put them in any leave on products. That is, they magnify the impact of the sun on your skin, when combined with sun exposure; can even cause major sunburns. They are fine for wash off products like soap.


----------



## true blue (Nov 12, 2019)

Ditto on the Litsea. It sticks and sticks and when I use it in blends with NO citrus at all people always say they smell lemon.  The reason you may like the smell of cassia better is that, in the U.S., our 'cinnamon' is actually cassia, so you might be more familiar with that scent. Not all citrus are photosynthesizers ... Tangerine, for instance is one that's not ... just do your homework and check which are and which aren't. Even though benzoin is a great sub for Vanilla, I find it can be hard to work with sometimes (at least mine is) ... not always wanting to disperse as nicely as the EOs. You could get some Peru Balsam and try that one also ... it's heavenly and I usually end up using that one for a vanilla scent. It's not quite as spot-on to me (I make my own vanilla extract too) but no one else seems to notice!


----------



## Aromasuzie (Nov 12, 2019)

Tourmaline said:


> I'm new to the world of essential oils and a bit insecure about my blending abilities. I've tried most of these blends on cotton balls; should I put them in oil too before I try them in my actual product? Anyway, I'd like some feedback to see if I'm on the right track. These scents will be going into lotion bars.
> 
> Summer Citrus
> 3 parts sweet orange
> ...



I think most people of h


Tourmaline said:


> I'm new to the world of essential oils and a bit insecure about my blending abilities. I've tried most of these blends on cotton balls; should I put them in oil too before I try them in my actual product? Anyway, I'd like some feedback to see if I'm on the right track. These scents will be going into lotion bars.
> 
> Summer Citrus
> 3 parts sweet orange
> ...



I think most people have mentioned that lemongrass will overpower your citrus mix.  You probably only need a drop.  The rose geranium will also overpower your other blends, so you will only need 1 part of that oil.  If you want a citrus oil you don't have to worry about in terms of skin phototoxicity, I recommend steam distilled lime.  Beautiful and sweet.  The clove and cassia you need to be aware of for skin sensitisation but I do absolutely love cassia's aroma.  You could try adding resinous oils to reduce skin sensitisation.  Copaiba is a reasonably priced resin


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 12, 2019)

Wow, lots of replies today! 

Dawni: Ooh, that sounds delicious! Unfortunately I don't think my gift recipients will appreciate the beauty of patchouli. I'll try that blend for personal use though.

geniash: I know... but I love cinnamon-type scents so much and I can't afford real cinnamon bark.  The cinnamon leaf oil has an unpleasant, sort of medicinal odor even when diluted. I worked out the dilution for cassia and 2 drops for a recipe that makes 7 oz. should be okay. Or maybe I'll just make it vanilla clove. Vanilla orange clove?

NonasFarm: That's why I'm using lemongrass instead of lemon! Sweet orange is not a photosensitizer, so I should be okay there. I'll see if I can find any litsea cubeba at the Vitamin Shoppe, it's a bit late to make an online order though. I need to have a couple of these done by Monday for my friend's birthday and she likes citrus.

true blue: It's not that I like cassia better than cinnamon bark, it's that my wallet is thin.  The whole reason I'm making Christmas and birthday presents for everyone this year is because I have more time on my hands than money right now. Are you finding any sensitization problems with the Peru balsam? That's why I bought benzoin, but you're right, it's not dispersing in my test bottles of sunflower oil quite as well as the essential oils. If you're getting good results from Peru balsam in leave-in products, I might buy a bottle and save the benzoin for room sprays, sachets, etc.

Aromasuzie: Good to know that the rose geranium is strong, I only have 5 mL! I'm experimenting with a lower percentage of lemongrass right now. Copaiba is on my "to buy someday" list, but I'm not sure if I can find it locally. 

Wish I'd thought to check this thread last night, I made an order from Eden Botanicals for pipettes and some balsam fir. I think that will add a nice touch to the Eucalyptus Mint blend. (Even if it doesn't, fir is the smell of Christmas!) Should have bought the copaiba too... oh well, I already got the shipping notification.


----------

